# 24-Hour Comic Day!



## Defender (Oct 16, 2008)

Who else is doing a 24 hour comic on Saturday? :O


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, I'll bite...

What is a 24 hour comic?


----------



## Defender (Oct 17, 2008)

ClosetMonster said:


> Ok, I'll bite...
> 
> What is a 24 hour comic?



24 page comic drawn in 24 hours. You must be visiting from 1991 when there were no search engines or something :c


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 19, 2008)

Well?  How did it go?


----------



## Defender (Oct 20, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Well?  How did it go?


I gave up about an hour in after doing two and a half pages. It was pretty radical.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2008)

Fuuuuuuuuck I missed it D:  I've always wanted to do one of these.


----------

